# Pulling too quick and thick crema coming through



## mraddersuk (Jul 22, 2012)

More of a statement than a question. On my classic I have ditched the pressurised basket and am using real fresh coffe ground minuted before use. But... two shots are being pulled in 10 secconds or so and the crema seems a little thick.

I am presuming that the problem is down to me still using the ridiculous plastic tamper as my new one has not arrived yet.

I will have faith and await the tamper.

Mike


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

You will get a thicker crema with fresh beans. How did it taste? 10 secs would be rather sour I imagine, you need to grind finer and yes a proper tamper would be useful, but a light tamp is best.


----------



## suferick (Jul 19, 2011)

I agree, you will get a bigger improvement with a finer grind than with a harder tamp. What grinder are you using, and can you set it any finer?


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

Got to agree with everyone else I'm afraid. I had this exact situation the other day. I'd been on holiday for a week so a bag of beans had been opened then resealed before I went. I was on setting 2D before I left for a perfect 25s shot when when I got back it took me 3 attempts to get anything good and I ended up on setting 1K. Almost a whole macro setting in a week. Before I adjusted it I was getting the same as you. About 10s with a very big crema but tasted pretty bad. You're going to have to adjust finer


----------



## mraddersuk (Jul 22, 2012)

I have a £60 dualit grinder. I was gonna buy a better one in 6 months or so. I have tweaked it to make the coffee finer. I may have to tweak it again.

What should I do in the mean time?

Live with it? Buy ground coffee? Use the pressurised filter basket?

M


----------



## mraddersuk (Jul 22, 2012)

Another point to mention to explain my delay in purchasing a better grinder...

My previous machine (a £60 espresso machine) made a 25 second double shot using the grinder I have. Is it just the case that my new machine is better as pushing that coffee through?

M


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Ok, sounds like you need to do the pressure mod on the classic as it will be set up at more like 14-15bar pressure to force it through the pods rather than the 10bar needed for normal baskets. That extra pressure will be firing it through to quickly. Search the forum for how to do it.


----------



## mraddersuk (Jul 22, 2012)

Is the above what you mean? I would normally be weary of doing something like this but it looks quite easy.

I will wait 'till my tamper comes and then do some experimenting.

I may then make the plunge.

M


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Wait until the tamper arrives before playing with the machine.

The plastic tampers are not fit fir purpose. A decent tamper will make a huge difference.


----------



## mraddersuk (Jul 22, 2012)

Why would they make it with too much pressure?


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

mraddersuk said:


> Why would they make it with too much pressure?


They set the over pressure valve high because then machine is designed to take pods which require a pressure higher than 9 bar. Seems a bit silly to me!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------

